# Newbie's first fatty and observations - w/QV



## pugg (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello all,

My very first fatty.  Didn't know they even existed 2-3 weeks ago.  All hail SMF!

Thanks to Silverwolf636 for his excellent tutorial here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version. 

I'll post pics though it's really a repeat of his generous "how to" post.  I'll provide thoughts for any other noobs to ponder as you begin your campaign to become the Mayor of Fatty Flavortown (anyone else have a love/hate relationship with Guy Fieri?  Hope he's not on here...you're on point with me Guy!)

My pepper and sausage experience comes via my ABT (stuffed peppers) experience, so I started with one of those recipes:  cream cheese and raw jalapenos.  Used half this pack (one foiled cube) of cream cheese and 1/2 a jalapeno (really over - jalapeno'ed something a while back and was being cautious...turned out to not nearly enough jalapeno.)













IMAG2358.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Sprayed the inside of the bag with non-stick and put 1-1/4 pounds in a gallon bag.

Rolled it out.  Gotta work the meat into the corners without trapping the air.  Rolled it out, placed it in the fridge flat for about 20 minutes to firm up.  Just like putting ice in sausage while grinding to keep it cool, workable (and emulsified), rolling the sausage heats it a bit, placing it in the fridge firms it up so it works (maintains shape) better.













IMAG2356.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016


















IMAG2357.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






When firmed, I cut the edges open, peeled back top side of bag, applied wax paper, and flipped it, removed remaining side of bag.

Put the cream cheese/chopped jalapeno mixture on with a spoon, added provolone.  Left space on the side and end to seal the chub.  Notice the end position of the filling in the first vs. the second photo below.  The rolling of the sausage pushed the cheeses forward nearly an inch.  Plan accordingly, I suppose.













IMAG2359.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016


















IMAG2360[1].jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Didn't have Saran wrap, used the wax paper to wrap it.  Back in the fridge for 20 minutes.













IMAG2362.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Wrapped in bacon weave, pressed closed and shaped.













IMAG2365.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Meet the old girl. She's about 13...that's 91 in human years.  Judge me, I didn't use my chimney, lol.  I used starter fluid because I was going to get the whole pile going for a short burn of 2-3 hours.  So I knew all of the fluid would burn off before the meat hit the pit.













IMAG2368.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Add a little dry hickory.













IMAG2372.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Onward goes the fatty.













IMAG2377.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






When's the food gonna be ready, boss?













IMAG2378.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






I've read from members 2 hours at 275 and 3 hours at 225, and I had used 1-1/4 lb, so I decided 275 for 3 hours should do it.  This was 3 hours below and it spiked the IT thermometer at 170+.













IMAG2380.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






To crisp the bacon, I added a good bit of hickory and drove the temp to around 400.  Did this for about 30 minutes.













IMAG2381.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Finished fatty and ABT halves.













IMAG2382.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Let rest for about 20 minutes.  Cream cheese still exploded out when cut.













IMAG2384.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






I know that smoked meat takes a pink hue, but the smoke ring on the outer edge of the roll worried me at first...it looked raw.  But I knew the inside portion was cooked and gray, so we were good.  The texture of the pink sausage also indicated it was cooked.













IMAG2385.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016


















IMAG2386.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






Recipe analysis:  it was too much cream cheese and not enough jalapeno.  It all overpowered the provolone cheese, which has a nice tang to it.  It looks like I got the sausage wrapped about 1 & 1/4 turns, which is about what everyone else's that I've looked at looks like.  I would love to wrap it more time around to alternate the meat/filling rings a little more, but really, how thin can you spread sausage and still work it?  It was richer than I expected, probably the cream cheese.  I could see where vegetables would help to balance it.  Would make a great sandwich like Big Al's   SmokinAl's sliders.  The hickory smoke nailed it, too.

Taught my daughter how to make red beans and rice Saturday night while I experimented with the grill.  If you ladies and gentlemen want to try some Cajun and Creole recipes that are unbelievably flavorful and balanced, try nolacuisine.com, which is where I got this red beans and rice recipe.  I've tried about 12 of his recipes and literally never had a bad one.

Thanks for the inspiration, taking a look, and comments.

Cheers!













IMAG2388.jpg



__ pugg
__ Jul 11, 2016






 - Jeffrey


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2016)

Great thread Jeffery!

For your first fattie, you really nailed it.

You rolled it perfectly & the bacon weave was very good!








Al


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 12, 2016)

That was a great job! Nice bacon weave! Now you just need to tweak your ingredients.


----------



## sauced (Jul 12, 2016)

Great looking fatty!!! Really nice weave too!!

Points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice first fatty!


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2016)

Fabulous Fatty, Friend. Kudos on a great post and for cooking with your daughter.

You definitely deserve points!

Disco


----------

